# Hello everyone! new guy here. Can anyone ID this bicycle? 1890's? wood accessories...



## antiquage (May 18, 2014)

Hello All!   

  I am new to the antique bicycle world, so I have many questions. Can anyone ID this bicycle? I just bought this one, but I haven't seen this in person yet, but it looks amazing! All the wood pieces are there too! The owner tells me there is no badge on this bike, only a number. Any guesses??? Please help!


----------



## decotriumph (May 18, 2014)

*Welcome!*

Welcome to the hobby and The CABE!  Was there no head badge on the bike? It looks like a good one.


----------



## Crazybikelady (May 18, 2014)

Welcome! Sweet ladies ride!!! Me likey long time!!


----------



## antiquage (May 18, 2014)

*Thank you!*



antiquage said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I am new to the antique bicycle world, so I have many questions. Can anyone ID this bicycle? I haven't seen this in person yet, but it looks amazing! All the wood pieces are there too! The owner tells me there is no badge on this bike, only a number. Any guesses??? Please help!




Nope, no head badge. I'm hoping to see this bike up close next weekend.


----------



## walter branche (May 19, 2014)

*not rare*

many bikes from that era have wood features ,


----------



## bricycle (May 19, 2014)

Welcome to the CABE!!!!
bike circa 1896


----------



## antiquage (May 23, 2014)

*Just got it home, more pics to come...*

Thank you for the info. I will post more pictures now that I have it at home.


----------



## antiquage (Nov 7, 2014)

walter branche said:


> many bikes from that era have wood features ,




Not rare?  Yeah, you see these every day in bicycle shops. Thank you for your negative opinion! class act...


----------



## squeedals (Nov 7, 2014)

antiquage said:


> Not rare?  Yeah, you see these every day in bicycle shops. Thank you for your negative opinion! class act...




Age does not always equate to mean rarity. 

In the 1890s alone, the bicycle was creating a social revolution in the United  States. Nearly two million bicycles were being manufactured each year  and were being sold throughout the country. While nice examples like yours is not super common, rarity will depend on the make and model. Also, women's models are less desirable than men's TOC's ( turn of the century). Yours looks complete and original. As far a value, without seeing the badge, similar examples can range from $600 to $1000. Here is a 1893 Royal I restored last year. Hope this helps........


Don


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 7, 2014)

*You must understand Walter…..*

Before you get your jimmies in a wad, you must understand Walter. He is, and has been, into old bikes

(OLD bikes) for a very long time. He is an "ordinary" (high wheel) guy from the way back. If you are new 

here, just take a little of the hazing and get to know your way around. 

Your bike is absolutely wonderful. I'm guessing around 1897-1903ish. The wood handlebars are indeed rare

and much sought after. Take your time cleaning it, carefully, and learn as much as you can about it and this

era of bicycles. It is a fascinating time in American transportation! 

Grow some thicker skin, and welcome!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 7, 2014)

I think its pretty rare your skirtguards are hanging in there.
Chris


----------



## walter branche (Nov 7, 2014)

*rare means you are not there*

if you visit private and public museums all over the world , and see the many toc bikes that i do , i am only trying to give an honest thought, sorry to offend you , your bike was very common in its years of manufacture ,and there are many available ,at bike swaps . i bought a very rare sterling ladies for 250.00,in front of some of the biggest bike buyer hitters on earth , . I was not even looking at the bike.,the owner asked me if i would be interested in it for 250.00 , of course it was purchased ,do not take the buying and selling so personal ,1892 iver johnson recently purchased,


----------



## walter branche (Nov 7, 2014)

*what i ride*

here are some other of my early examples


----------



## walter branche (Nov 7, 2014)

*more to understand*

no one is cutting your piece down , you were receiving 50 years of free knowledge


----------



## dempsey (Nov 7, 2014)

walter branche said:


> here are some other of my early examples




Clever way to ride a high wheeler. Leaning back with your feet over the bars. If you get thrown over the front of it, you at least have a chance to land on your feet, and not your face. Is that even the most common way riders were thrown from high wheelers, Walter - over the front wheel? Everyone always says it is dangerous ride them, but nothing about what sorts of accidents were, or are, the most common.

(No intention to steer the thread off course, antiqage, but since we are on the topic of experience . . . I thought it might not hurt to ask this question here. Unfortunately I cannot offer any help on identifying your bicycle. It has a couple of features I have seen before, like the laced fender and chain guard, but I do not have enough expertise to help you out. You might just start searching through photographs to find a match. Chances are someone has the same model and has taken a picture of it at some point).

James


----------

